# Walnut hits 1000 !!!!



## cuchuflete

Congratulazioni Walnut !!

 Grazie per tutti i 1000 posts.

And thanks for tolerating my attempts at italiano.

Un abbraccio,
Cuciu

​


----------



## lsp

...proving quality adds up to so much more than quantity... you set a perfect example, Walnut. Thanks!


----------



## ILT

*¡¡¡congratulazione per 1000 posts!!!*
​ 
 Con questo io fare un tentativo di congratularse con te per 1000 illustre posts 
 
 Per piacere, per pietá, Scusa miei italiano  
 
 ILT


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations!


----------



## Jana337

Mille grazie per l'aiuto!

Jana


----------



## Alfry

la moderatrice più "nocciolosa" che ci sia...
complimenti Wal


----------



## Magg

Congratulations for your 1000´s
Magg


----------



## Artrella

Per la moderatrice più "musicale" di questo forum...grazie per tutto l'aiuto che sempre mi hai dato in il mio processo d'imparare questa bellissima lingua ch'è l'italiano...forse in gli prossimi mille ti potrò scrivere alcuna cosa più difficile...ancora non sò molto italiano...Congratulazioni dolce *Walnut*!!!!!    

*Quest'è per te*


----------



## Whodunit

*Tanti auguri, Walnut. Sei grandioso.*​


----------



## Agnès E.

There can be treasures inside a walnut...

Look!


----------



## VenusEnvy

To our little walnut: May there be many more thousands to come!


----------



## DDT

E vai Walnut!!!   

DDT


----------



## funnydeal

Congratulations Walnut !!!​


----------



## walnut

¡¡¡¡Grazieee!!!!  Walnut


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Contratulations, Walnut!!


----------



## Phryne

Way to go, Walnut!!!!! 


 *!!!! FELICITACIONES!!!



*​


----------



## lauranazario

Tanti auguri, Walnut! Congratulations! ¡Felicidades!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## mjscott

For your expertise and comments, Congratulations, Walnut!


----------



## la grive solitaire

MILLE FELICITAZIONE, WALNUT!!​


----------



## te gato

Congratulations on your 1000...

Wishes for many...many..yadda,yadda..more!!!!

tg


----------



## walnut

te gato said:
			
		

> Congratulations on your 1000...
> 
> Wishes for many...many..yadda,yadda..more!!!!
> 
> tg


Ciao Te Gato !!! Welcome... yadda yadda back!!!!  W.


----------



## walnut

And grazie again to you all!  Walnut


----------

